# fierwall



## Avinash t (Dec 27, 2011)

how to block the unwanted urls or sites in fierwall pleas help me.......


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

There are two ways of blocking unwanted URLs :

1. Modifying the Hosts file on your computer

(Look here: Blocking URLs in XP - Windows-XP-General-Discussion - Windows-XP)

2. Using your Internet Browser and/or Browser Add-ons.

(If you use Firefox, there are add-ons like FoxFilter, BlockSite, AdBlock Plus)


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Depends what firewall you have installed but there will be a form of web access protection with URL management where you can set an option to block websites from the list or an option for a blacklist. Please check your firewall documentation for how to's

Ideally if you have router at the gateway they will have website or domain blocking and you just add addresses to the lists. This way websites would never hit your network and local firewall would not have to deal with it.


----------

